# New Smyrna Beach, FL recomendations?



## kmanto (Mar 6, 2011)

Hello, wondering if anyone has traded to this area and where they suggest to stay.  Seems  the beach is really nice and it is quieter here than Daytona.  Thanks much !    KChez


----------



## Jim Bryan (Mar 8, 2011)

Check out "The Islander"


----------



## svwoude (Mar 8, 2011)

We have stayed several times at Coconut Palms II. Nothing fancy, but nice quiet resort with a nice pool, and nice beach!
Not the Marriott by any means but all in all a nice place

Steve


----------



## tombo (Mar 8, 2011)

I second the islander. All units have ocean front balconies. 

I used to own at the Ocean Beach Club which is very nice if you get units 1 to 4. All 4 of these are oceanfront and 3 and 4 are second floor ocean front with no one in front of you or above you. These are are the closest oceanfront units I think I have stayed in anywhere. Units 9 and 10 do not have an ocean view, but 5 through 8 all have ocean views. The ocean at high tide comes almost up the the resort. The whole resort only has 10 total units with a private pool which is obviously never crowded. 

New Smyrna Beach is VERY laid back and uncrowded. There are no buldings over 5 or 6 stories tall in the timeshare area, and most are only 2 story units. The beaches are uncrowded and wonderful to wade and swim in. It gets deep very slowly with no quick drop offs. The beach is hard packed sand which is very easy to walk on and some sections are legal to drive on. During sea turtle nesting season they ask you to turn off porch lights so as to not disorient the turtles laying their eggs. I have seen nests that local conservationists surround with stakes and ribbons to prevent people from walking on them. I have never seen them hatch but they have locals who watch for the hatches at night and you could get lucky and see it if you are there at the right time of year.

The best restaurant in the whole New Smyrna/Daytona beach area is located in New Smyrna Beach not far from any of the timeshares. It is called Norwood's and it is a great place to eat.
http://www.norwoods.com/

Mahoney's oyster bar is a hole in the wall with great food and atmosphere.
http://www.urbanspoon.com/r/124/892569/restaurant/Daytona-Beach/Malonys-Oyster-Bar-New-Smyrna-Beach
http://www.tripadvisor.com/Restaura...ny_s_Oyster_Bar-New_Smyrna_Beach_Florida.html

J C's is good too and a place we always ate.
http://www.tripadvisor.com/Restaura..._C_s_Restaurant-New_Smyrna_Beach_Florida.html

I love the location of Chase's on the beach and their ocean front bar location can't be beat. They have a pool and live bands throughout the week. I have had really good meals here, and not so good meals here. I could walk up the beach to this bar easily, have some drinks, and walk back home. If they had consistently good food it would be the best place in New Smyrna for casual/swim wear dining. The drinks are always good and the food might be. Ask around because I haven't been to New Smyrna in over 5 years, so a lot can change. If you are at any of the New Smyrna timeshares it is within walking distance.
http://www.chasesonthebeach.com/

The ocean front area downtown area is fun with shops, bars, and and restaurants. I really like new Smyrna but since I sold my timeshare there we never seem to make it back there. If you are looking for a laid back beach vacation with no crowds, no waterparks,no putt putt courses, no high rises, and no traffic jams, this is a great place. If you like to be in the middle of a lot of action like Daytona, Myrtle Beach, or South Beach, you will be bored here.


----------



## UniqueCotton (Sep 3, 2011)

kmanto said:


> Hello, wondering if anyone has traded to this area and where they suggest to stay.  Seems  the beach is really nice and it is quieter here than Daytona.  Thanks much !    KChez



Hey Kmanto, I would suggest you  for florida beach.  Lately, I went to this place, was pretty cool. Basically, that time  the  tropical weather system known as “Invest 93″in the Gulf of Mexico threatens to cast some clouds over Florida’s beaches for the upcoming Labor Day weekend. Numerous weather forecasters were wringing their hands over which way this thing is going to move.  Before you design a Florida trip on the Gulf side of the state be sure and investigate the hotels in Vero beach. On the East coast of Florida the water is more enjoyable and there are waves even though there is not a large amount of advertising, like the Gulf’s region does. And I loved it like any thing.

I can suggest some places for you, like, the Treasure Coast in the region south of the Space Coast, by Melbourne, but north of the crowds of West Palm Beach and South Florida. Right ‘tween those two is the city of Vero Beach. A few of the best beaches in Florida, lie within the Sebastian Inlet and the Fort Pierce inlet, with water that can be stunning blue and beaches that are uncrowded you’ll adore it. There are times when it gets sandy and looks more like Daytona but that is as a rule short lived. Once you move North of Melbourne this kind of water state happens more oftentimes than South of that area. Although it does not occur north of Daytona you can get that wonderful blue water here in Vero Beach.  Hope you will have fun there.

I am also listing out some of the nice beaches where you can roam about:

Best Fun Beach - Smathers Beach, Key West
Best Sand - Siesta Key
Best Shelling Beach - Sanibel Island
Best Sunset - Clearwater Beach
Best Surfing Beach - Sebastian Inlet
Most Romantic Beach - Lovers Key
Best Beach to Drive on - Daytona Beach
Best Beaches to Watch a Space Shuttle Launch - Cocoa Beach


----------

